# Croydon cafes



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

It's not very often I visit Croydon even though I don't live too far away. I went today and tried a couple of cafes I've been hearing about. First was Smooth Bean! on Dingwall Rd. Very near to East Croydon station. Very impressd with this one, they serve Volcano Coffee Works coffee from just down the road in Norwood which I've also had before from three wheels coffee cart at London Bridge Station. Great coffee served perfectly (I had a flat white on this occasion). There's a great vibe to this place, they serve good sandwiches and cakes too and I'm sure when the revamp of that part of the town is complete the cafe will be an integral part of it.

The other place I tried was Crushed Bean cafe on High Street. I was hopeful on first glance, 3 group rancillio machine, mazzer grinders and lots of Alchemy coffee packets everywhere. However, the flat white I had was scalding hot and unfortunately just beacause a slice of banana bread is 'locally baked, sugar free and vegan' doesn't mean it doesn't go stale....mine had.

I was the only person in there...until the missus showed up post shopping, and the owner couldn't understand why he's not getting more custom.

Im hoping in time that his barista skills (and cake) will improve, as he seems to have the right idea, but for now there's only one place I'll be going to....if I'm ever in Croydon again..


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for that. I live near Croydon but don't go there much. I'll try to remember Smooth Bean next time


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

For anyone who changes trains at East Croydon as I do, it's worth the 5 minute walk just to not have to use the generic coffee offerings on the station.


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

I took you up on your challenge and tried Smooth Bean. The baguette was home made and quite nice. I order a flat white and enjoyed the Volcano Works coffee base. Only criticism I would have liked to offer the the person who made the coffee is not to allow too much air into milk whilst trying to make the velvet microfoam. Other than that it is a nice little independent coffee shop with potential


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I live in South Croydon I have given Crushed Bean a go had a very nice macchiato didn't try the cake but I was the only one in ther as well .... Hope it works out for them.

will give Smooth Bean a go !!


----------



## rhodeski (Jan 4, 2016)

Bit of a thread resurrection but I pass smooth bean on my to work - staff seem really friendly / helpful. The other place I've ventured into is the Camden Coffee in the Whitgift centre... I've only recently started on my coffee journey so don't have a lot to compare against but both seem pretty good so far.


----------

